# Another window next week



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Me likey!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fingers crossed, if so gonna have to be an evening trip for me.


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Going tomorrow morning! Going to kill them again fo sure!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> Going tomorrow morning! Going to kill them again fo sure!


Make it? Wife, daughter and I soaked some mullet yesterday evening with one hardhead to show for. Food for though for anyone feeshing evening, as sun starts to set skeeters are coming out in full force especially near the grass!


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

No woke up and saw the radar and decided not to risk it.. Next weekend is going to be on freakin fire!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

gigem87 said:


> Me likey!


Will likely be great; because the boss told me last week "We have a special project going on the 31st and 1st, so we need all hands on deck"


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

got up at 3am sat and it was raining at SeaRim/McFaddin so I went back to bed. Watched all morning and it looked to be clearing up so I hit the road noon30 and made the beach at 3:30 and fishing until it started raining again at 7:30. Even though it was a short amount of time it was needed and felt good.
Missed a hook up on a screamer but managed to hook the other rod up on this smallish 50" bull.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Looks like the window has closed!


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

gigem87 said:


> Looks like the window has closed!


What do you mean?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Thursday might be okay. I think I'm taking the kayak out early Thursday morning to do a little west bay fishing. Friday afternoon looks the best right now for the surf.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

beerdruid said:


> Thursday might be okay. I think I'm taking the kayak out early Thursday morning to do a little west bay fishing. Friday afternoon looks the best right now for the surf.


Beerdruid, what app are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Beerdruid, what app are you using?


 That is a screenshot from http://magicseaweed.com/Surfside-Surf-Report/3953/. They also have an app for your apple or iphone. I always look at this site along with swellinfo to compare what they are reporting.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

